# Scale dysphoria!



## NightRider (Dec 19, 2013)

I want to design and build a diorama depicting a WWII aircraft, at rest on the tarmac, whilst being serviced. Line shack, auxilliary equipment with appropriate figures, etc.. Problem is as I browse all the available kits out there I notice a disparity in scales available.
I use a diorama base (16"x11") that I buy at the local hobby store. This size works well with the shelving units I have for display and storage. My first diorama I built was in 1:48 scale. I discovered that was too small and lacked visible detail. The second diorama I made was in 1:35 scale...a little too big...but it worked with great detail.
I can find a lot of the figures and support equipment I need in 1:35 scale but virtually no aircraft to match. Most of the aircraft are in 1:72, 1:48 or 1:32 scale. Everything just seems to be in a total mismatch of scale which just doesn't make sense to me. Sure, I could enlarge my diorama base but that's not appealing for my storage capacity.
Can anyone advise me or help with some suggestions! Thanks for reading my sob story.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Scales are interesting.... for whatever reason many armor/vehicle/figure kits are in scales NOT used for aircraft models. For example 1/76 is big for armor and figures but planes are 1/72. For the most part 1/35 is the dominant armor scale, but aircraft tend to be 1/32. There are a few 1/35 airplanes (I can think of a Zero and Shiden). Also helicopters now tend to come in 1/35 so you can combine them with military vehicle kits. Having said that, people have mixed 1/32 planes and 1/35 vehicles for years. If you put a 1/32 Jeep next to a 1/35 Jeep you would notice a difference. But if you put a 1/35 Kubelwagen with a 1/32 Messerschmitt the difference would not be readily noticeable. For figures you will find a lot of advertized 1/35 figures tend to be a bit big and work ok with 1/32. 

1/48 actually can have a lot of detail. It is a good, viable, diorama scale. It just depends on your modeling skills and, possibly, what aftermarket stuff you get. Most 1/48 plastic aircraft figures are pretty poor but there are some outstanding resin ones.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

He's right. The difference between 1/32 and 1/35 is only 10%. I even mix i/32 and 1/35 figures. As long as the equipment is all the same scale, it works out OK. A 1/32 plane with 1/35 vehicles should look just fine.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Put the 1/35 vehicle behind the 1/32 plane and you end up with a greater feel of depth at the worst.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Honestly even a lot of vehicle kits are off. Tamiya's 1/35 M10 and M4A3E8 Sherman are more like 1/32 scale. I have some Dragon 1/35 figures that are more like 1/30. They are 3/4" taller than any other 1/35 figures. You may find your 1/32 airplane is also underscale. For example Monogram's 1/32 scale F2F is about 2" too narrow in span so the fuselage is 1/32 and the wings are like 1/40 in span but 1/32 in chord


----------



## NightRider (Dec 19, 2013)

*Thanks*

I appreciate all of the advice and replies, it was a great help. Back to the aircraft diorama I plan, I will experiment with mixing the 1:32 scale A/C with 1:35 scale figures and equipment. Again, thanks all!


----------

